# Army worm prevention



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

Is there anything I can put down to help prevent army worms? I've read that bif only works when contacting a pest (ie they're already in your lawn). Is there something I can do to control them before they arrive?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

1.5 lbs per k of GrubEx every two months from April through Oct should do it. Or you could spray Acelepryn.


----------



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> 1.5 lbs per k of GrubEx every two months from April through Oct should do it. Or you could spray Acelepryn.


Ah, thanks! Didn't realize grubex worked on army worms, since it's not on the label. I just put down 35 pounds on my ~14k lawn. I'll put it down again in a couple months.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I just saw you are up north. You probably don't need to start in April. We have a longer season down here in the south.


----------



## PFTanx (Aug 13, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> I just saw you are up north. You probably don't need to start in April. We have a longer season down here in the south.


Yes, I had an infestation last summer in august and I had no clue what was happening. Before I knew it, it was too late. Trying to stay away from from that this year.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

GrubEx takes awhile to dissolve and get absorbed into the plant, so definitely want to get it down at least a month before symptoms would be evident. Seems to me you'll be in good shape. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us battling caterpillars with GrubEx.


----------

